# FSWP receipt



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I sent my FSWP NOC 1112 (Financial Analyst) application on 06.08.2013. But I haven't yet received the financial receipt. What to do? 
I am very much worried coz cap of 1112 already reached to 292 (as on 19.08.2013). Can anybody suggest me in this regard?


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry buddy they dont send any confirmation receipt.. only in case your application falls in the cap you Receive a PER (Positive eligibility review) mail from CIC.

Best of luck for next year
~Nik


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

nikhiljuneja said:


> Sorry buddy they dont send any confirmation receipt.. only in case your application falls in the cap you Receive a PER (Positive eligibility review) mail from CIC.
> 
> Best of luck for next year
> ~Nik


How many days they will take to issue PER? My relative zend my apk thru canada pozt & receive on 6 Aug.


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

As of now they are taking around 75-80 days to issue a PER... initially it was around 45-50 days...
There is a separate discussion forum going on... check that.. 

FSW 2013 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.

~Nik


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

nikhiljuneja said:


> As of now they are taking around 75-80 days to issue a PER... initially it was around 45-50 days...
> There is a separate discussion forum going on... check that..
> 
> FSW 2013 Applicants Timeline- Lets Network Here.
> ...


Hi nikhil
I am new to this canada FSW process so please tolerate me if i asked any silly question.
I want to know that after our education assessment , do we need to submit original IELTS trf with application?
I am worried because i have applied for Australia as well and i might b needing that TRF for Australia.

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi nikhil
> I am new to this canada FSW process so please tolerate me if i asked any silly question.
> I want to know that after our education assessment , do we need to submit original IELTS trf with application?
> I am worried because i have applied for Australia as well and i might b needing that TRF for Australia.
> ...


Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi nikhil
> I am new to this canada FSW process so please tolerate me if i asked any silly question.
> I want to know that after our education assessment , do we need to submit original IELTS trf with application?
> I am worried because i have applied for Australia as well and i might b needing that TRF for Australia.
> ...


Hi Surjeet,

IELTS is not required for assessment, for Australia you can keep a copy of your IELTS score since you will have to submit your originals for Canada.

~Nik


----------



## Rahulkalra20 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey friends..
I am new to this forum.. Before applying I have some doubts... Kindly help...

1. I work with bank and roles and responsibilities match exactly with1114 code ( other financial officer ). 
I have done B.tech and then MBA in marketing. Now I am having exp of financial planner of more than 3 years. My btech does not go with my exp but MBA does. Will it make any impact ??? Is there any requirement of relevancy of qualification and employment like in Australia.??


----------

